# Instalando Gentoo desde otra distribucion Linux

## FrugArch

Saludos:

    Actualmente uso Debian, donde es posible instalarlo desde otra distribucion sin necesidad de utilizar, ya sea un cdrom o usb.  Lo mismo quiero hacer con gentoo, pero no he encontrado una guía que me ayude en ello.

Desconozco totalmente gentoo, y esta sería mi primera experiencia.

GRacias

----------

## Coghan

Bienvenid@ al foro @FrugArch.

Gentoo también puedes instalarlo desde cualquier sistema que haya sido iniciado en el equipo donde lo vayas a instalar, simplemente sigue el Handbook, saltándote los tres primero pasos*, el resto es igual.

* Te he puesto el link del Handbook para la plataforma amd64, si tienes otra sólo tienes que elegirla desde aquí: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/index.xml

----------

## afkael

Hola, bienvenido al foro y a gentoo. Es así como dice coghan, de todos modos necesitas descargar un archivo stage3 y el arbol de portage (que son casi 200mb), por lo que es muy recomendable que dispongas de una conección a internet en esa misma PC, como también una herramienta de particionamiento.

Una de las cosas de las que los usuarios de gentoo deben de sentirse orgullosos es la excelente documentación de la que dispone, por lo que te recomiendo esa lectura. Saludos y suerte con la instalación

----------

## i92guboj

 *FrugArch wrote:*   

> Saludos:
> 
>     Actualmente uso Debian, donde es posible instalarlo desde otra distribucion sin necesidad de utilizar, ya sea un cdrom o usb.  Lo mismo quiero hacer con gentoo, pero no he encontrado una guía que me ayude en ello.
> 
> Desconozco totalmente gentoo, y esta sería mi primera experiencia.
> ...

 

En la documentación oficial se explica la instalación usando otro sistema linux como punto de entrada. El proceso es análogo al de usar el mini livecd. En lugar de insertar el cd y reiniciar desde él, abre una ventana de xterm y opera allí. El resto es igual. Hablo de la instalación manual por supuesto, que es la única recomendada.

Handbooks en mi firma.

----------

## FrugArch

Muy bien, gracias por las respuestas.  Comenzaré a leer, que según, veo es mucho.

----------

## JotaCE

 *FrugArch wrote:*   

> Muy bien, gracias por las respuestas.  Comenzaré a leer, que según, veo es mucho.

 

Pues obviamente dejes separar algo de espacio en tu disco duro para distribuirlo en lo que será tu sistema Gentoo, solo se me ocurre que debes tener cuidado con eso, como ya tienes experiencia en linux no deberia ser tan complejo para ti.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *FrugArch wrote:*   

> Actualmente uso Debian, donde es posible instalarlo desde otra distribucion sin necesidad de utilizar, ya sea un cdrom o usb.

 

Desde la misma debian (aunque no comentas si etch, lenny o sid) puedes hacerlo sin mayores problemas.

----------

## a06000281

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *FrugArch wrote:*   Muy bien, gracias por las respuestas.  Comenzaré a leer, que según, veo es mucho. 
> 
> Pues obviamente dejes separar algo de espacio en tu disco duro para distribuirlo en lo que será tu sistema Gentoo, solo se me ocurre que debes tener cuidado con eso, como ya tienes experiencia en linux no deberia ser tan complejo para ti.

 

 bueno yo igual empesare la instalacion pero desde ubuntu 7.10 amd...  no  lo abia podido intentar por que no tenia internet en ubuntu pero por fin configure mi internet usando un mobil 3g via bluetooth.

    y ahra a dar el siguiente paso..

----------

## ensarman

mi primera instalacion de Gentoo la hice desde debian y el minimalCD no me sirvio de nada y me precio aburrido instalar gentoo sin siquiera poder escuchar musica.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> mi primera instalacion de Gentoo la hice desde debian y el minimalCD no me sirvio de nada y me precio aburrido instalar gentoo sin siquiera poder escuchar musica.

 

Una vez tienes un sistema base puedes instalar mp3blaster (mirate las use para mp3 yesascosas) y puedes escuchar lo que te plazca, xD. También sabes que puedes mirar peliculas con mplayer (requiere soporte para framebuffer) y navegar por internet con links, incluso usar IRC's o messenger...

----------

